# Öffenlicher Bereich > Witziges >  Miss Thailand Chalita Suansane (22) fliegt nach Manila

## Enrico

Und ich schimpfe immer wenn Sawee packt [emoji16]

----------


## frank_rt

*Vielleicht liegt es ja an der Größe. Auf den Bildern sieht deine Frau kleiner aus als das andere Mädel*

----------


## Enrico

Das kann natürlich sein, pro cm 2kg Gepäck  ::

----------


## Willi Wacker

..hoffentlich kriegt 'se keine langen Arme
wenn sie die Koffer selbst schleppen muss  ::

----------


## Enrico

Die findet bestimmt immer einen Kofferträger, bzw. ne ganze Mannschaft.

----------


## frank_rt

*mädel oder katoi*

----------

